# Servlet mit Tomcat 5.05 starten!



## Kian (29. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ich hab ein Servlet geschrieben um eine Kommunikation mit einem Applet und einem Server(dem Host des Applets) zu errichten. Hab' aber keine Ahnung wie ich es mit Tomcat starten soll!
Weiss irgendjemand weiter?


----------



## foobar (29. Sep 2004)

- Kontext erzeugen
- Servlet im Deploymentdescriptor eintragen
- Tomcat starten

http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/tomcat-5.0-doc/appdev/index.html


----------



## Kian (30. Sep 2004)

Danke,
mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomm!


----------

